# Buying an out of state car...



## XENON (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could possibly offer some professional insight.

I am a Mass resident who currently goes to school in Illinois. There is a used car that I am interested in purchasing in South Carolina.

My question is in regards to having my car properly registered, insured, and with plates.

Now I haven't been a Mass. resident very long, although I am familiar with having to jump through some hoops to get all my ducks in a row with the RMV...correct me if I'm wrong, but can I give the VIN to my insurance company, and that should be sufficient to have the RMV-1 form complete, which in turn would get me some plates from the RMV prior to me purchasing the vehicle itself?

Also I'm familiar with the need for inspection. Since I would be driving this car to school, the out of state verification for vehicle inspection should cover that until I return home to MA, correct?
( http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/RECIFRM2.PDF )

My main objective is to get the car to school, legally.

Would it just be a better idea to get temp plates in IL for transport back to school, and register the car here in IL at my temp school address and then transfer the title when I return home to MA? Or would that just be a waste of money?

Sorry if this is all RMV based questions, I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing instead of just taking a plate off my current car, slapping it on a car that it doesn't belong to and think that that would be sufficient for transport 

Thanks for the help.


----------

